# Bach Cello Suites on the Double-Bass...



## Giovannimusica

Last night I was playing through the Cello Suites of Bach on my Pollmann double-bass and I perceived a richness imparted to those pieces which I never hear when they are performed on the cello. Now, the best player of those pieces on the double-bass is none other than Gary Karr - the Casals of the double-bass. It was through his recordings of those works that I also wanted to adapt them to the double-bass. It's alot of work but it pays off in the long run. I wonder why I have never heard a big name double-bass player in Europe tackling those pieces? Surely there must be any number of terrific double-bassists in Europe who could with ease handle these works!?

Giovanni


----------



## ChamberNut

Are there any recordings one can buy for Bach's Cello Suites with the Double-Bass? I'd be interested in checking that out.

I love Bach's Cello Suites. I have a recording of Casals.


----------



## Giovannimusica

ChamberNut,

Check out the friendly people at this website if you want the double-bass version of the Bach Cello Suites:

http://www.lemurmusic.com/

Regards!

Giovanni


----------



## Edward Elgar

Try listening to mozart violin sonatas on the double bass! There was a guy that entered the BBC young performer that did just that - it was rather odd and not really nice to listen to.


----------



## hoodjem

Giovannimusica said:


> Last night I was playing through the Cello Suites of Bach on my Pollmann double-bass and I perceived a richness imparted to those pieces which I never hear when they are performed on the cello. Now, the best player of those pieces on the double-bass is none other than Gary Karr - the Casals of the double-bass. It was through his recordings of those works that I also wanted to adapt them to the double-bass. It's alot of work but it pays off in the long run. I wonder why I have never heard a big name double-bass player in Europe tackling those pieces? Surely there must be any number of terrific double-bassists in Europe who could with ease handle these works!?
> 
> Giovanni


Edgar Meyer has done them.

https://www.amazon.com/Bach-Unaccom...577550489&sprefix=Edgard+meyer,aps,185&sr=8-1


----------



## Matthewv789

Jeff Bradetich is also a master of these pieces: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bradetich+bach

And Mikyung Sung has played parts of the first suite, though the only video I know of is of very poor audio and video quality: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mikyung+sung+bach


----------

